# 1964 white wire to wiper motor



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

hi all, i need to know where the white wire goes to inside the car of my 64 gto it has a no washer system just wipers the white wire goes on a connecter on the bottom of the wiper motor and goes thru the firewall to somewhere in the car can anyone tell me where it goes inside the car?


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, on mine the white wire goes to the top prong of the wiper switch on the dash. There's a blue wire that goes between the bottom prong and the ignition. Later...


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for you help at least someome answered me


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not too many `64s on the boards.


----------

